# Enable Hibernate on Win 7



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how to enable Hibernate for my windows 7 ultimate??


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-enable-hibernate-option-in-windows-7/

Two ways to do it, explained with photos.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! It works well now ^^


----------

